# is spins new siesta time now ? come on were are u all tonight ?



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

letting the side down spain 
weres the life and soul of the party tonight
what no steve jojo tallulah strav griz etc 
come on guys and girls
sort yourselfs out 
PARTY ANIMALS HERE
after 10 pints of beer lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> letting the side down spain
> weres the life and soul of the party tonight
> what no steve jojo tallulah strav griz etc
> come on guys and girls
> ...


I´ve got visitors so I´m on "entertainment duty" mate 

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´ve got visitors so I´m on "entertainment duty" mate
> 
> Jo xxx


spins oh my god i must have been half cut lol have a nice day jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> spins oh my god i must have been half cut lol have a nice day jo


Aw, sorry I missed you! Would have been a giggle if you were that drunk (check out that spelling!!!). Try and catch you later!

Tallulah.x


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> spins oh my god i must have been half cut lol have a nice day jo


Me too .... I do keep looking in from time to time but visitors now for two weeks


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Aw, sorry I missed you! Would have been a giggle if you were that drunk (check out that spelling!!!). Try and catch you later!
> 
> Tallulah.x


yes the devils brew got me last night had a very hard week so out come the old yes another please love ! then another then another then another etc etc
by the time i left the pub there was lamp posts every were all moving towards me in a threatning manner so out come mr jeckel !
funny i can remember holding the lampost up to stop it from falling over 
the mrs can though shes not stopped going on about it all day 

apperantly i had the munchies when i got in and ate all sorts of rubbish inc 4 steak sandwichs 4 my god ones big enough 

the retired to bed came on here and well the rest u no about 

when i woke up this morning i still had the keyboard with me cuddling it tina tried to take it off me and i told her off for trying to split us up 

GOD I LOVE FOSTERS 
see ya later about 11.45 AFTER PUB


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> GOD I LOVE FOSTERS
> see ya later about 11.45 AFTER PUB


Fosters has a lot to answer for


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Fosters has a lot to answer for


tell me about it i had a bad head until about 3 hrs ago 
ah the amber nector


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fortunately I dont drink!!! Never seen it do anyone any favours!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> fortunately I dont drink!!! Never seen it do anyone any favours!!
> 
> Jo xxx


to late telling me now ive got the taste for it 

drinkings great when in modoration i over done it last night big time 

i normaly am a very sensable drinker to be honest i go out 4-5 nights a week and have most nights 2-4 pints that wont harm you its the young ones today vodka red bull etc etc who will have problems when there older.
anyway enough about beer its bringing back daft memories of last night


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> to late telling me now ive got the taste for it
> 
> drinkings great when in modoration i over done it last night big time
> 
> ...



Serves you right!! I probably average half a bottle of wine a year!! I dont actually like the taste of alcohol, Give me a diet coke any day!!!!
All the cheap booze in Spain is wasted on me!!
Jo


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Serves you right!! I probably average half a bottle of wine a year!! I dont actually like the taste of alcohol, Give me a diet coke any day!!!!
> All the cheap booze in Spain is wasted on me!!
> Jo


got your nasty head on tonight jojo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> got your nasty head on tonight jojo



Nah, I´m never nasty , My 11 yo daughter has gone back to the UK today and I hate it when the kids arent here.... still got my visitors tho, they go tomorrow!!

jo


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Nah, I´m never nasty , My 11 yo daughter has gone back to the UK today and I hate it when the kids arent here.... still got my visitors tho, they go tomorrow!!
> 
> jo


wish i was in spain  lucky ******s u lot.
i have an idea lets do a timeshare yeah 
you come and live in my ex council house in notts with all the great weather 
and i can sit by your pool drinking all them beers that are going to waste 

have we got a deal ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> wish i was in spain  lucky ******s u lot.
> i have an idea lets do a timeshare yeah
> you come and live in my ex council house in notts with all the great weather
> and i can sit by your pool drinking all them beers that are going to waste
> ...


um..... let me see......... er..... NO!!!! Sorry hun! Its been a blinding day today, altho I think Alicante has had storms!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> yes the devils brew got me last night had a very hard week so out come the old yes another please love ! then another then another then another etc etc
> by the time i left the pub there was lamp posts every were all moving towards me in a threatning manner so out come mr jeckel !
> funny i can remember holding the lampost up to stop it from falling over
> the mrs can though shes not stopped going on about it all day
> ...


Er....isn't Tina the manageress? I think you're getting preferential treatment there mate! God bless ya though - one man's campaign to keep the breweries going!!  Hasn't stopped you going out tonight though has it!?! Hair of the dog and all that I s'pose. Usually just blame it on a dodgy bottle of Jack Daniels.

Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Nah, I´m never nasty , My 11 yo daughter has gone back to the UK today and I hate it when the kids arent here.... still got my visitors tho, they go tomorrow!!
> 
> jo


Time for a bit of "me time" then, hun. Put your feet up and relax....after doing all the washing/cleaning/restocking of the fridge after they've gone of course!

Tallulah.x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> weres the life and soul of the party tonight
> what no steve jojo tallulah strav griz etc


There's only one life and soul of the party here! And that's me! 

This place was dead in the water till I got reinstated!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> There's only one life and soul of the party here! And that's me!
> 
> This place was dead in the water till I got reinstated!


Are you going to tell us about your group line dancing sessions and the sewing circle. I know you have a hectic social life in Huescar


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Are you going to tell us about your group line dancing sessions and the sewing circle. I know you have a hectic social life in Huescar


Did I mention that the wife has now taught a family of wild boars to sit....and then beg for their food?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

First donkeys - now wild boar! What next? Orang-utans? 

Happy Easter XTreme


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> First donkeys - now wild boar! What next? Orang-utans?
> 
> Happy Easter XTreme


All the best Steve....no fun for me though....busy working! Weather's crap too!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Gorgeoous here - just had to come in from the naya.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sunny but windy here!!!! Rain forecast for later!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Did I mention that the wife has now taught a family of wild boars to sit....and then beg for their food?


 She´s practicing her skills at training wild animals..... maybe you´ll be next?????

Jo


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

jojo said:


> sunny but windy here!!!! Rain forecast for later!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo


It was sunny in Ireland today We had to go for a walk.

Happy Easter Jojo and everybody here


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tanager said:


> It was sunny in Ireland today We had to go for a walk.
> 
> Happy Easter Jojo and everybody here


Thank you!! Easter´s all but over in Spain now. They celebrate the week leading up to good friday (the shops are closed thursday and friday), and dont seem to concern themselves with Easter monday at all!!

Jo x


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

jojo said:


> Thank you!! Easter´s all but over in Spain now. They celebrate the week leading up to good friday (the shops are closed thursday and friday), and dont seem to concern themselves with Easter monday at all!!
> 
> Jo x


I didn't know that. Thanks for the info Jo


----------

